# How to treat ear infections at home



## performanceknls

For a better less stinging cure. The original posted is very painful this seems to get the job done without burning the ears.

Mix a solution to flush out your dog's ears. According to Vetinfo.com, mix 1/3 cup of white vinegar, 1/2 cup of rubbing alcohol and 1/3 cup of purified water in a squeeze bottle with a long nozzle. This natural ear flush can be used twice a day for two weeks. Next, step it down to once per day for two weeks, and then use it monthly as a preventative. Squirt the solution into your dog's ear canal, massage his ears and allow him to shake his head, and then remove the solution and the ear wax with cotton balls. If there is no improvement, you must visit your vet or risk your dog's overall health.

Read more: How to Treat a Dog's Ear Infection Naturally | eHow.com http://www.ehow.com/how_2076135_treat-dogs-ear-infection-naturally.html#ixzz26hbkGaMF


----------



## Good-Dogs

*Ear infection Treatment at Home*

I have heard this remedy works well but for me it was an absolute disaster. It made my dogs ears sting and he was crazy. Even the slightest scratch or ear irritation can make this remedy burn. These days to control the dogs ears and keeping them free of infection we're using a natural dog ear treatment and it's doing great. Haven't been back to the vets office in a long time now and think we're actually going to be able to STAY out of there. thanks to dr dogs ear oil, find out more if you need dog ear infection treatment.:woof:


----------



## ElDiablo

performanceknls said:


> Originally posted by Deb and moved to a Sticky.
> 
> 1. Ointment from the vet and a cleansing wash: Temporary fix for you and your dog, it is a shame but it does not truly clear the dogs ears so you keep coming back
> 
> 2. Small, dry like bumps. Mostly on top of her head, but has more here and there. very well be a reaction to the medication, her food etc. w/o seeing it, it would be really hard to say
> 
> 3. Could allergies be the cause these two conditions and how can they be resolved? Ear infections come from many things, allergies, fluid trapped in the ear, wax build up etc.
> 
> This solution I have been using for over 15 yrs with my dogs ears, dogs I have rescued on there hot spots, paws, around the eyes, & ears, my own ears. I have never had an ear infection nor problems with it ...
> 
> Homopathic Ear Cleaning Solution
> 
> The best thing for ear infections is the following:
> 
> 1/3 Apple cider Vinegar
> 1/3 Rubbing Alcohol
> 1/3 Hydrogen Peroxide
> 
> Rubbing Alcohol = Sterilized Drying Agent. So any fluid that is left in the ear this will dry it up
> Hydrogen Peroxide = Antiseptic & Oxidizer. So this will help to start clearing up the infection
> Apple Cider Vinegar = Alkaline Agent. So this will help to bring the balance back to the ear canal
> 
> Must remember that our bodies as well as dog have a balance of Alkaline & Acidic, so the body can get to acidic but not over alkaline.
> Hence the ear with the infection due to, too much moister built up in the ear canal. So once the ear is re-alkaline there is no way the infection or yeast to be able to live so it dies off.
> 
> The Directions are
> 
> 3X daily for 3 days
> 2X daily for 3 days
> 1X daily for 3 days
> Once a week for maintenance
> 
> For a bottle to use, I always suggest you make it in a shampoo bottle, easy to pour and make the solution, you do not have to refrigerate
> 
> ((NOTE: stop using the product from your vet, use this like I have stated and keep the medication / wash for other things)))


i know this might sound stupid but do you mix all the 3 things together and then use it as a normal ear drop solution ?


----------



## performanceknls

yes you mix them together and use.


----------



## Rae

I have a small dog,I think this is a good post ,after i red it ,I learn a lot,in order to have a good health ,wo should pay attention about it.


----------



## Brianchris

This also might be a stupid question, but how many drops do you do per session? Or do i just dip a cotton ball in the solution and just wipe the ears down lightly? how does this work?


----------



## Wingman

You pour it into the ear canal and then massage the ears. And then take a cotton ball and clean it up a bit.


----------



## Brianchris

Cool, ill definitely do that, thanks Wingman


----------



## American_Pit13

I have spent Hundreds of dollars on treatment for Slims ears and this fixed them in 2 weeks. She has chronic ear infections so I have to continuously use it, but it works better than what the vets ( multiple vets) offered and is a 10th of the price.


----------



## anab0lic_status

*Questions*

1) what is the unit measurement of each ingredient? (eg. 1/3 cup, or 1/3mL)
2) what type of ear infections does this solution cure (bacterial/ yeast)

Thanks for the advice


----------



## performanceknls

I use 1/3 cup it makes a lot but if you are treating an infection you will use it all. It treats both.


----------



## anab0lic_status

*another few questions*

Firstly, thanks for the quick reply.

I have a few more questions if you don't mind.

1) When I put the solution in my dogs ear her ear becomes really red and flush, is this normal? She doesnt seem to be itching or pawing at the ear it is just not very pleasant to look at.

2) If it is not normal, would you recomend cutting the solution with water? I have read other posts of similar nature suggesting to mix 1/3 ACV to 2/3 water.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## anab0lic_status

*Just an update*

I tried the (1:1:1) ratio - ACV, 70% isopropyl alcohol, and hydrogen peroxide - for 2 days but it was really irritating my dog's ear. Her ear became really inflamed and red which led me to do a little experiment. I diluted each ingredient and tested them individually on her ear. To my surprise, the hydrogen peroxide was causing the irritation, so I researched further and found a similar home remedy for the ear infection. This formula substituted the hydrogen peroxide with water. I used the following ratio (1:1:3) - ACV, 70% isopropyl alcohol, and water. Within a couple of hours the ear was noticeably less irritated. I continued with this treatment for 3 days, and by the 4th day her ear was a mild pink color. I was extremely ecstatic that this simple home remedy was working so well that I decided to look up more home remedies for future reference. I came across some facts that stated the main antifungal ingredient used for killing off yeast in Otomax ear ointment is Clotrimazole (Otomax is a great but expensive prescription ointment for bacterial/ yeast ear infections that my dog was using last summer). Clotrimazole is the generic name for Canesten cream and this can be purchased at your local pharmacy without a prescription for about $10. After flushing my dogs ear with the (1:1:3) solution I applied a small amount of clotrimazole in each ear with my finger and went only as deep as I could see. It's been 2 hours and ALL the inflammation, and pinkness is gone.

I hope this little write-up can help others avoid an expensive trip to the vet for a rather small problem. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
1)	Ear Infection Solution (a modified version of the one in the original thread)

Apple Cider Vinegar (1/3 cup) 
70% isopropyl alcohol (1/3 cup)
Water (1 cup)

Directions: Soak cotton ball with the solution and wipe down the ear only as far as you can see. The excess solution in the cotton ball will drip down into the ear canal and the base of the ear can be massaged for (30 sec to 1 min) if the dog is not in discomfort. Let your dog shake out the excess solution and then pat dry with a fresh cotton ball until dry.

Note: the application schedule from the original post worked for me 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
2)	Clotrimazole (Canesten Cream) for dogs with a yeast ear infection

Directions: Apply a pea size amount to the affected ear 2x a day

Note: this can be used stand alone, or in conjunction with the Ear Infection Solution for a yeast ear infection only.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Disclaimer: I am not a veterinarian. If your dogs condition does not improve, worsen, or you do not feel comfortable practicing these home remedies PLEASE CALL YOUR VET. Nothing is worse than seeing your best friend upset.


----------



## performanceknls

good info thanks, some dogs can be more sensitive that was a good idea to cut it with water.


----------



## Bulldogluvr

Try plain yogurt, very soothing to inflammed ear canals. I have even used yogurt in vaginal infections. Please don't laugh, it works.


----------



## Lex's Guardian

Lisa dear, had I known then what I know now, I wished i would have seen this before lily's vet appointment...

I trust your advice & wish there were more ppl like you everyday in animal care


Do you pour directly into the ear canal, Rub the ear & let them shake it out. Or pour directly onto a cotton ball & clean the ear? I hear different things & was curious on how you handle?


----------



## rihaan

i think you should consult to pet doctor.its better then home treatment.


----------



## Buckkk

*rescued a pitbull with ears already cropped(and its still raw) HELP!*

55bls 5month old pitbull. owner got his ears cropped even when was told that he maybe 2 old for the procedure. it was done on may 26th and the ears still tend 2 bleed. i clean the ears everday with peroxide(should i do it everyday is the question). but was also told that i should keep his ears dry as possible. i have been also using neosporin every morning. to be honest i think his ears we cut 2 far back because i compare his ears condition to the other pits ears on this site. the only good part is that the top of his ears are standing fine but the bottom cut may have been cut 2 far back. so here are my questions

but check out the pics 1st for me pplease:
















1. should i be clean the wound with peroxide everyday?
2. what ointment should i use and is neosporin good enough?
3. should i keep his wound dry? or cover in something like neosporin
4. should i keep his ears out in the open? or covered?
5. how would i cover his ears?


----------



## Buckkk

*More pics of Buck*


----------



## performanceknls

Do not use peroxide let them dry out no need for ointment either. Peroxide is very bad for wounds of any kind. If you need to tape you can do so after the stitches come out at about 15days. There is a sticky called how to tape ears in this section that talks about ear care after cropping.


----------



## angelbaby

thanks we are going to try this , luna has been shaking her head lately but with the pups we didnt want to take her to the vet not after the parvo thing with the last litter. was comming on here to look for a name of meds to get from the vet and found this link , Hope it works for her.


----------



## DueceAddicTed

Thanks for posting this ear remedy Lisa ..... 
Duece's allergies started up and as usual it begins with his ear. I remembered seeing this before and it worked!
I know he's a jerk about things in his ear and this may sting a bit so I did 2 days first of dipping a Q-tip in the solution then rubbing it in and around the outside cleaning the **** out. By the second day I already noticed the redness clearing so then I did 4 drops 3x a day smooshing it around then cleaning it out .... just 1 week and his ear is normal.

NO more chicken for him smh he had a relapse but it was totally my fault ....


----------



## Sugar and Spikes

Try feeding your dog Diamond High Energy dog food. My Rotty had on again off again ear infections. I changed dog foods and within 2 months I noticed her ears weren't getting infected and her dry flaky patch of skin was healed up. It was by accident too, I didn't change the food for that reason.


----------



## Trojanboi400

*Wish I seen this sooner.*

I wish I had known this. I took Bear to the vet last Thursday after he twisted his toe nail. I tried to to remove it myself but it wasn't happening. So I figured I'd take him in for his toe & an exam. Turns out he had a bad ear infection. He is the first dog I've ever owned that had one. I noticed the hair around his ears started to bald. Anyway my vet bill went like this:

Exam: $36.95
Anesthesia: $55
Medication (Antibiotics): $76.90
Injections: $29.95
Bandage + nail removal: $22
Ear Treatment (flush + ointment): $29.95
E. collar: $17.95
TOTAL: $255.27

All that when I could've poured apple cider in his ear :hammer:

Lesson learned


----------



## hurleysmom

I just put this on my dog's ears, because she had some white-ish crusty things on her ears and start of her head, so we'll see how it works. I'll try just about anything since I don't have money to take her to a vet.


----------



## arrianavera

*What?*



performanceknls said:


> Originally posted by Deb and moved to a Sticky.
> 
> 1. Ointment from the vet and a cleansing wash: Temporary fix for you and your dog, it is a shame but it does not truly clear the dogs ears so you keep coming back
> 
> 2. Small, dry like bumps. Mostly on top of her head, but has more here and there. very well be a reaction to the medication, her food etc. w/o seeing it, it would be really hard to say
> 
> 3. Could allergies be the cause these two conditions and how can they be resolved? Ear infections come from many things, allergies, fluid trapped in the ear, wax build up etc.
> 
> This solution I have been using for over 15 yrs with my dogs ears, dogs I have rescued on there hot spots, paws, around the eyes, & ears, my own ears. I have never had an ear infection nor problems with it ...
> 
> Homopathic Ear Cleaning Solution
> 
> The best thing for ear infections is the following:
> 
> 1/3 Apple cider Vinegar
> 1/3 Rubbing Alcohol
> 1/3 Hydrogen Peroxide
> 
> Rubbing Alcohol = Sterilized Drying Agent. So any fluid that is left in the ear this will dry it up
> Hydrogen Peroxide = Antiseptic & Oxidizer. So this will help to start clearing up the infection
> Apple Cider Vinegar = Alkaline Agent. So this will help to bring the balance back to the ear canal
> 
> Must remember that our bodies as well as dog have a balance of Alkaline & Acidic, so the body can get to acidic but not over alkaline.
> Hence the ear with the infection due to, too much moister built up in the ear canal. So once the ear is re-alkaline there is no way the infection or yeast to be able to live so it dies off.
> 
> The Directions are
> 
> 3X daily for 3 days
> 2X daily for 3 days
> 1X daily for 3 days
> Once a week for maintenance
> 
> For a bottle to use, I always suggest you make it in a shampoo bottle, easy to pour and make the solution, you do not have to refrigerate
> 
> ((NOTE: stop using the product from your vet, use this like I have stated and keep the medication / wash for other things)))


What... I thought at first I will only use each one by one.. not mix them..
Anyways, is this applicable to other dogs as well?
I have a japanese chin and I think she's having the same problem like this one


----------



## babyblue

Good-Dogs said:


> I have heard this remedy works well but for me it was an absolute disaster. It made my dogs ears sting and he was crazy. Even the slightest scratch or ear irritation can make this remedy burn. These days to control the dogs ears and keeping them free of infection we're using a natural dog ear treatment and it's doing great. Haven't been back to the vets office in a long time now and think we're actually going to be able to STAY out of there. thanks to dr dogs ear oil, find out more if you need dog ear infection treatment.:woof:


what is dr dogs ear oil? I also tried the alcohol vineger and hydro remedy he went nuts and it broke my heart. What can I do to clear up the inside of his ears? Same old story hundreds at the vet to no avail, I know it is yeast. We are on yogurt and vinegar, phisoderm, baking soda spray help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## performanceknls

arrianavera said:


> What... I thought at first I will only use each one by one.. not mix them..
> Anyways, is this applicable to other dogs as well?
> I have a japanese chin and I think she's having the same problem like this one


Yes you mix it all together and it will work for any dog.



babyblue said:


> what is dr dogs ear oil? I also tried the alcohol vineger and hydro remedy he went nuts and it broke my heart. What can I do to clear up the inside of his ears? Same old story hundreds at the vet to no avail, I know it is yeast. We are on yogurt and vinegar, phisoderm, baking soda spray help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


It can sting if the dog has open wounds, you should clean them out well then use a little at a time. It works great you just have to keep using it to get the infection under control.


----------



## sunflowergyrl

Hello Deb,]

I am new to this site, and have to admit new to being a pittbull owner, I have a husky cross and a chihuahua then rescued Leigon, in June he was 5 weeks old then and we bottle fed him. He started to develop skin irritations and ear infections early on and I can't afford to continue to bring him back and forth. Yet my heart also tells me I can't afford to give him up just because of his problems, Because just like my Flash and Diesel, he has become part of our family not just our pet. Then I found this website while looking for some home suggestions on how to relieve Leigons ongoing frustrations and I came across your suggestions. Amazingly with all I have tried since August your Apple Cider Recipe is the only thing that has truly worked and help stabilize his ears and skin irritations. Also for the first time in months his hair is starting to grow back. I wanted to post this and thank you for opening up and letting others know what may help our furry loved ones rather than always relying on the vets and all kinds of crazy meds. I wanted to post on this site before even just to say hello to everyone but I still can't figure out how to except for just now to finally reply to you.. Again thanks for the great suggestions.

~~~Missy ~=-))


----------



## ladyluck145

My dog is really sensitive to a lot of things so this mixture would irritate her skin. I stick to Zymox.


----------



## performanceknls

bump with new info


----------



## ChicoG

Ear infections are fun!

I would recommend trying the natural way!

I went to the vet and it was $75+ for the solution to flush and medications for the ear

This is chico when I try to flush out his ears!


----------



## alverwaner

The Dog Ear infection is among the common infections that can attack your dog .Do not use any home remedies , before consulting your veterinarian , you could make the problem worse and even cause hearing loss.
you should know that the germ is causing the infection in the dog's ear before making remedies at home
for it is forced to consult a veterinarian in the presence of symptoms of Dog Ear Infection


----------

